# تركيبة تزيل صدأ الملابس



## رائد شحاته (18 يونيو 2010)

أريد تركيبة قوية تزيل الصدأ من على الملابس


----------



## على عنبه (18 يونيو 2010)

بسم الله
اسهل طريقه هى عسر ليمون على الصدأ الموجود على الملابس وفركه قبل غسيل الملابس


----------



## رائد شحاته (18 يونيو 2010)

يا أخى انا عاوز تركيبة أبيعها عندى فى محلى وتكون قوية جدا


----------



## خاتون (20 يونيو 2010)

انا مش كميائيه بس فعلا قرات ان استعمال الليمون فى علاج الصدا عن طريق تقطيعه شرائح ووضعه على البقعه وبعدين كيها بالمكواه 
واتمنى حد يجاوب عليك


----------



## باب البحر (22 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا أخت خاتون



هناك طريقة قرأتها للكيميائي نادر الزغل



> مزيل لبقع الصدأ من الملابس
> 
> 
> المكونات:
> ...


 

أرجو سؤال الأخوة الكيميائيين عن هذه الطريقة .. و توجيه أي سؤال لهم للإستفسار ، حيث أني لست كيميائيا و لن أستطيع إفادتك .. فتركيبة المحلول منقووولة.


و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (8 يوليو 2010)

الاخ الكريم مادة الهيدرو سلوفيت وهى ما تسمى بمصر ببودرة السلخ تقوم بازالة الصدأ من الملابس


----------



## chemist1185 (1 أكتوبر 2010)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## Future City (3 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لكل ع الإفادة


----------



## احمد هلطم (10 أكتوبر 2010)

يالة كلة يألف 

 انا شايف مبدأ قول قول مهو محدش عارف حاجة 

يا ريت اللى يعرف يتكلم واللى ميعرفش يسكت مش عيب 

احنا مش لازم نكون عارفين كل حاجة ولا هو مينفعش اعدى على موضوع الا لما اقول رأى


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (11 أكتوبر 2010)

احمد هلطم قال:


> يالة كلة يألف
> 
> انا شايف مبدأ قول قول مهو محدش عارف حاجة
> 
> ...


 هل انت عارف الصحيه اتكلم:73::73::59:


----------



## elkemia (11 أكتوبر 2010)

احمد هلطم قال:


> يالة كلة يألف
> 
> انا شايف مبدأ قول قول مهو محدش عارف حاجة
> 
> ...


 
اولا فى طريقة احسن من كدة فى الرد على الأعضاء
ثانيا الطريقة دية سليمة وكويسة
وياريت يا عم الفتك اما تشكك فى حاجة ابقى تقول الصح 
او تقعد على جنب علشان اللى زيك مالوا البلد​


----------



## che9 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

*ازالة الصدا من الملابس*

*اخى الكريم*
*جرب معى *
*10% اكساليك اسيد *
*ولو اى استفسار كلمنى*
*ومتدورش تانى*
*تحياتى*
*كيميائى: ياسر الشافعى*
​


----------



## سحر اكرم (12 أكتوبر 2010)

على عنبه قال:


> بسم الله
> اسهل طريقه هى عسر ليمون على الصدأ الموجود على الملابس وفركه قبل غسيل الملابس


 ههههههههه بصراحة انا توقعت الموضوع يكون عبارة عن خلطة كيميائية:85: مو عصير ليموووون:18: 
عموما مشكور اخي العزيز على الموضوع:56:​


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

elkemia قال:


> اولا فى طريقة احسن من كدة فى الرد على الأعضاء
> ثانيا الطريقة دية سليمة وكويسة
> وياريت يا عم الفتك اما تشكك فى حاجة ابقى تقول الصح
> او تقعد على جنب علشان اللى زيك مالوا البلد​


الاخ الكريم اذا أخطأ أحد من الاخوة فلا يقابل بنفس الخطأ وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد هلطم (16 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخوة اللى مزعلهم كلامى انا مغلطش فى حد دة أولا 

ثانيا انا بعبر عن رأيى من اللى أنا شايفة 

ان الكيمياء تحولت الى فتوى كل واحد بـيقول رأية 

السلام عليكم


----------



## احمد هلطم (16 أكتوبر 2010)

قبل ما ترد اسأل نفسك انا قلت الكلام ده لية ؟؟؟

لان فيه ناس بـيأخذوا الكلام اللى على المنتدى ويجربوة 

ولو كان غلط طبعا بيخسروا جهد ومال 

يبقى لازم اى حد بيكتب يكتب صح أو يسكت أفضل

انا من الاماتة انى أشوف الغلط أقول دة غلط


----------



## mhmad1981 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا للجميع


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

1خالد يونس1 قال:


> الاخ الكريم مادة الهيدرو سلوفيت وهى ما تسمى بمصر ببودرة السلخ تقوم بازالة الصدأ من الملابس


الملابس البيضاء فقط لانها تؤثر فى الملابس الالوان


----------



## حسام محمود فهمي (19 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
أولا لا يجوز استخدام مادة الهيدروسلفيت في ازالة الصدأ من الملابس لان هذه المادة تزيل لون الملابس تماما اذا استخدمت في الماء الساخن وهي مادة لا تجدي الا في الماء الساخن
ثاتيا مادة الاوكسالات هي فعلا المادة الصحيحة في ازالة الصدأ من الملابس (أوكسالات الصوديم) أو ما يعرف عند محلات الكيماويات بملح الليمون وممكن تشتري هذة البودرة وتعبي في أكياس وتستخدم بأنها توضع منها كمية مناسبة في ماء ساخن ويتم نقع الملابس فيها او دعكها. ونسألكم الدعاء


----------



## hhtk7788 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

Much to the point that post! ~ ~ ~


----------



## إبراهيم غانم (22 نوفمبر 2010)

المكونات:
1- مركب غير أيوني (أكسيد الإثيلين) ...... بنسبة 3% من المحلول

2- حمض أكساليك ............................ بنسبة 10% من المحلول

3- حمض ستريك.............................. بنسبة 1% من المحلول

4- ماء (و الأفضل الماء المقطر) ........ النسبة الباقية لـ 100% (86%).

تخلط هذه المواد مع الماء حتى تمام الذوبان 

أولاً بالنسبة للأستاذ اللي بيقول نعصر ليمون.... أعتقد إن سيادته بيهزر.... أو أنه يقصد حمض الستريك و حمض الأسكوربيك الموجودين في عصير الليمون و طبعاً تركيزهم قليل جداً عشان يطلع بقع أو صدأ من الملابس...

بالنسبة للأخت الفاضلة اللي نقلت التركيبة المذكورة أعلاه فهي منطقية لحد كبير..
نعم.. حمض الأوكسليك بيستخدم لإزالة الصدأ عموماً و حمض الستريك بس يعيب على حمض الستريك أنه ضعيف نسبياً أو مقارنة بالأحماض الأخرى....

يمكن إستخدام أحماض مثل حمض الهيدروكلوريك بتخفيف بس ما يفضلش لأنه هناك مخاطرة بأنه إحتمال تأثيره السلبي على الملابس وارد بنسبة كبيرة....

كمان بالنسبة لمادة أوكسيد الإيثيلين متهيألي أنه مش معقول لأنها ما تتوجدش كده سايبة يعني...
دي إسطوانات مضغوطة و متحملة بنسبة 12 % على غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون و لو زادت درجة الحرارة عن 10 درجة مئوية بتنفجر...... 
هو قصده مادة إسمها (بيركلوروإيثيللين)..... مش إيثيللين أوكسيد (أوكسيد الإيثيللين يعني)....

بالنسبة للأستاذ اللي بيقول كله بيفتي و كلام مش تمام كده أعتقد أنه حتى لو بيهزر مش مناسب أبداً يتكلم بالأسلوب دا... ما يصحش أبداً و مش مقبول من واحد مثقف يتكلم بالطريقة دي.. دي طريقة الحاج عوكل أو جلبية صاحب محل في شارع الجيش و بيهزر بيها مع صبيانه...
الطريقة مش لطيفة يا سيدي الفاضل.... و يجب على حضرتك الإعتذار للزملاء......


----------



## فتحى الفرماوى (22 نوفمبر 2010)

أخى الحبيب جزاك الله خيرا على التركيبة 

ممكن أخى الحبيب تشرح لى طريقة التحضير وليكن لعمل 100 كيلو مثلا ممكن حضرتك تترجم لى النسب المذكورة مع شرح كيفية التحضير لكل مادة وكيفية وضعها يعنى ايه يوضع قبل ايه من هذه المواد وهل سيوضع مباشرة ام سيخفف بالماء وهل الماء المستعمل يكون عادى ولا دافىء ولا مغلى وبعد الإنتهاء من التصنيع كيفية حفظ التركيبة النهائية هل يوضع عليها مادة حافظة او انها تحفظ فى درجة حرارة معينة ؟ وهل هى صالحة لجميع الملابس سواء الأبيض او الألوان منها 
يعنى لو تكرمت اخى تذكر لى الطريقة بالتفصيل وكذلك كيفية الإستخدام ؟ 
ولو تكرمت اخى الحبيب اذكر لى ما هو الإسم التجارى لكل مادة علشان اقدر اشتريه

وجزاك الله خيرا وجعل الله ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أمين نصار (7 ديسمبر 2010)

كل عام وأنتم بخير بمناسبة العام الهجرى الجديد ,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (9 مايو 2014)

لى رأى فى موضوع البقع - كانت الاقمشه زمان - قطن واصواف وحراير وكانت البقع دهون مأكولات وحتى لو بقعه تخصصيه كالحبر - كان بدائى الصنع- ومن هنا ظهرت نصائح ربات البيوت باستخدام الخل والليمون والزبادى- حتى هذه يقابلها فى التركيبات الحديثه Lactic acid - acetic acid-
citric acid - بغض النظر عن التركيز وخلافه- وتعددت انواع المنسوجات ومخلوطاتها ووصلت الى حد مربك مما دفع المنتجين لكتابه تعليمات الغسيل والتنظيف والكواء بعلامات متفق عليها عالميه- على طرف المنتجات كتعليمات - ومن هنا كثرت تركيبات مزيلات البقع لأكثر من 100 نوع- للمنسوجات فقط فالتعامل مع الحوائط ودهاناتها المختلفه يجعل لكل دهان تركيبه - غير المعادن غير ... الخ- - اختصرناها فى مصر كمنتجين الى اكثر من عشرين- لاستبعاد اصناف من المأكولات لا تنتج ولا نتداولها هنا- و ما ارجوه من صاحب اى سؤال ان يكون اكثر تحديدا- فما ينفع نوع من الاقمشه لا يصلح لآخر وأن يكون صاحب التركيبه اكثر تحديدا ايضا فى عنوانها والمواصفات ومجال استخدامها فلم ييعد من المقبول التعميم فى زمن التخصص الشديد.


----------



## wael_QWE (2 يونيو 2016)

مشكور كل من تعاون في هذا الموضوع


----------

